# Fall 09 Outdoor Grow!!



## UCanDoIt (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello all...I can't seem to get the hang of posting pics...please bear with me on this, as I have an interesting strain going on. I have 2 personal use plants going. Both are the same strain.
One is 5.5 feet and the other is 7 feet. The taller of the 2 has 4 side branches that are showing a deep purple in the buds and slowly working into the leaves. I thought at first when they first showed sex that was mold. They are 25 days into flower and extremely healthy. I have been using FF Big Bloom & Tiger Bloom. We haven't had any rain in 3 weeks until a slight mist today.
I had another post of these girls on here a few weeks ago.
The last pic you can see the bud on the right isn't purple but the one on the left is...bad pics,but click on them and enlarge to see better.

Any feedback is appreciated...Thanks:bolt:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

love the purple beautiful colors!


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 11, 2009)

Great work on amazing buds!  GL to the finish!!!


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 11, 2009)

strangely strange...

only part of it is purple?


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, I have parts of my plants with colors and some without...


----------



## 420benny (Sep 12, 2009)

Very interesting. Do you know the strain? Any history on them?


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 12, 2009)

It is WW(so I was told) and I think a lot of it has to do with my climate...meaning...it could Frost as early as late September and definately by the 2nd, 3rd or 4th week of October. I have been growing in my area for over 15 years and have seen similar outcomes. It usually doesn't start in August though. The strain came from a reputable indoor grower via seed:confused2: 
As I stated in another one of my similar threads about this particular grow...I started 11 plants from the same strain and 9 went to the dark side, which left me these 2 Ladies. Hummmmmmmmm...maybe it is something I did 

Anyone...Anyone???

Thanks for popping in:bolt:


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 12, 2009)

From many previous debacles with huge male ratios, I think you can affect the m/f ratio. The better I got, the more females I got, to the point where most of the time I get better than 50%. But, this year I had something weird happen. Out of seventy seeds I got over thirty females, and culled it down to 30. The strangeness was that certain strains gave me more males than others. Nirvana's B52 gave me 5/5 females, while Great White North's Island bud gave me three duds, six males and one female. I had two packs of Flying dutchmen's Haleys Comet, and didn't end up with five females total. Then Paradise's Sweet Purple gave me 3 females and a dud out of 4, and 7/10 females from KC's kc39.

I think that sex is affected by how you grow them, how old the seeds are, and the presence of other plants. Some people disagree with the last part, but out of many times with one plant left in a patch, or grown by itself, I can't remember a female. I always try, but to no avail.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 16, 2009)

Confused a lot now 

So how many females did you get???  I  tried to follow the reply and cannot follow 70 plants...30 females and culled it down to 30 females 

Sorry if I can't follow!!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Sep 16, 2009)

/jealous


----------



## IRISH (Sep 16, 2009)

i got the same purps going on over in my outdoor grow. it's only one plant out in the woods by itself, in my gorilla grow. there were no other plants near it all season. (at least i like to think not.) .

she began turning purple in august as well...


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 16, 2009)

UCanDoIt said:
			
		

> Confused a lot now
> 
> So how many females did you get???  I  tried to follow the reply and cannot follow 70 plants...30 females and culled it down to 30 females
> 
> Sorry if I can't follow!!!!!



I said over thirty. It was like 34 or something, but a couple of them were retarted.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 18, 2009)

Quick update from today.
The first 2 photos are from my 5.5 footer that has a 2 week jump on the other. The last 4 photos are from my 7 footer that has the 4 purple branches. The purple is popping up here and there in a few other spots. I am still a little worried it is mold. I do not know how though. It has been warm and dry for a long time (5-7 weeks). I bring them in some nights when it is cool and damp and pot a fan on them to keep them dry.
What do you think?
I know I have asked before, but a progression update from you guys would maybe put my mind at ease for good.
Thanks again:bolt:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 18, 2009)

very cool pictures love it~


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 6, 2009)

Quick update...the girls are doing spectacular. Mother Nature played with me last week. Temps in the 40's with rain and wind during the day and 30's at night for 7 days. I am glad I grow in 6 gal pots. I brought them in at night and put a fan on them. This week it is in the high 50's and mid 60's with some sun:clap: 

While I was out this morning putting one of my portable tree stands up for the upcoming archery season, the flying pigs were out and doing a grid of the area. They are on a mission today. I haven't seen them in about a month. Everything is turning colors now, except the girls. Bright green and stick out pretty good. I have them still in stealth mode 

One has about 2 weeks left and the 7.5 footer has about 3-4 weeks. I may just get lucky. I will still have to play "dodge the frost" with momma nature, but I will get it done.

Pictures later on today. Thanks for all your help on this awesome sight. I can honestly say I have learned more this season than in the past 20 years combined. Thanks to Fox Farms,for sure!!


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking quite solid


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's a shot of one of the lower branches of my Purple Fuzz 

I trimmed a lower branch for a quick taste and photo for you guys/gals with one being a Holloweenie theme, as this is the season 

I am trying to get my photo skills up to par for Hippie In England, as he is the master of MP...I mean that with the upmost respect. I have learned so much from you and all the help I can get will of course be stuck in my back pocket. 

By the way, HIE, were you ever able to catch Jerry and the boys (Grateful Dead), when they were over on your side of the pond? I was in your neck of the woods for a half of the Europe Tour back in 1990. What an honor to see the Dead rock out with you Europeans:fid:


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 13, 2009)

Sativa Update...I am 1 wwek from pulling the Big Fluffy one down:ignore: 

Second has 2-3weeks,weather pending:hubba:


----------



## BENNY (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok folks need some info please: I have too big girls i got in the ground at the end of june they are now about seven feet tall and they now have good size buds and tops you wouldnt belive what i want to ask is can i do anything to speed up the buds i was thinking if i keep them in the dark longer every day that might help i dont know im trying to beat the weather. i made it with the storm that just pasted i have a set up were i can cover my girls up im ready for rain cold fog and i think frost also. this is my first grow. hey guys with the help from everyones postings here that i have read and applyed to my grow i have been able to get to pounds off of three plants yea man i have pics posted. my big girls are the ones bye the blue door in my pics what is seen in the pics are dubble in size now. info please:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't know of a way to speed up the ripening. If I did, mine would all be down and jarred up a while ago. Do what you can to keep them dry and wait as long as possible to chop. Sorry, not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 15, 2009)

Whoooooaaaaaa...... I like :hubba:


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 16, 2009)

Pics of the first to come down...Sad and Happy all in one 

A little Halloween as well...I am very happy!!!

The other has a few weeks with twice the yield. I should be set until the spring, when the Wonder Woman is done


----------

